# your opinion.....



## scoobe dog (Jul 17, 2010)

What do you think........







[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

Would it look better a nice paint job, a wheathered/rusty paint job, or as is?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I dont think I have ever seen a "rat rod" slot car before. Leave it as is I say!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

I like it as it is too


----------

